# 13 Weeks & He Bit -- Help, Please.



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am so upset.

As many of you know, we adopted a rescue pup last Saturday. We knew he had little contact with people and was probably taken from his mother early. Going into this, we knew the importance of socialization.

Last night, my DH's mother, aunt, and 11 year old cousin came over for dinner and to see the puppy. When they arrived, Wrigley was sleeping soundly on the floor by my feet of course. He woke up when I went to greet our guests, but stayed put on the floor (I think he was really tired because he usually follows me). I explained to our cousin that he was a rescue pup, has never been around people, and is scared, so just sit on the floor and wait for HIM to come to you. I went to say hi to my mother and law and aunt and the next thing I knew, I heard a bark, and my cousin was holding his finger. Wrigley bit him and even drew blood.  He didn't follow my instructions and probably went to pet him--he has never seen this kid before and is still sometimes reluctant to be petted by us, although he is getting much better with DH and myself.

He then started barking at our cousin, and all our guests as they came into the house and wouldn't stop--it is really the first time I ever heard him bark this loudly and persistently. I gave them some food to feed him and he took it from DMIL, but not the cousin. Eventually, we just ignored him and started eating dinner, he did settle down, but then occassionally barked at our guests if they got up.

By the end of the night, our cousin was on the floor playing with him and every now and then he would nip at him, but this was more of a playful nips that he does when he is playful. Nevertheless, I know he needs to learn it is unacceptable because sometimes if he is getting really playful he snaps and we all know how sharp those little razor teeth are. I have told him a firm "no bite" and put a chew toy in his mouth. I don't think he is catching on.

DMIL had better luck with him, she was able to pick him up and he was alright with it, he didn't snap or anything with her.

I am just so scared that he bit someone already out of fear and is only 13 weeks. I am worried I have a very aggressive dog on my hands. I didn't think they could be aggressive at such a young age.

My niece and nephew (ages 6 and 4) are coming over tomorrow and I am terrified that he is going to really hurt one of them--I don't know what I will do if he did.

Sometimes I just feel he is just not a happy puppy and there is something I am doing wrong. His tail usually wags when I get him out of his crate, but other than that, he just follows me around, his tail is up, but not wagging--maybe I am reading too much into this. DH says give him more time, it hasn't even been a week and this is such an adjustment for him. He does play when his puppy energy kicks in, that is when he is really nippy/snappy.

What is the best way to handle this whole situation? DH says he is just a puppy and learning and feels Wrigley was provoked--and we need to teach him it is not acceptable to bite. How do we do this??

He is just so fearful of new people and I don't want a dangerous dog. I also feel that now that he had a bad experience with new people, he is going to have a hard time trusting. People often think, _Oh he's so cute and small, how can he be dangerous?_ I've had a rottweiler growing up who didn't have a mean bone in his body--I guess I am just taken by surprise by such an aggressive little dog.

I think we need to get him some training/puppy kindergarten ASAP.

To make matters worse, nobody really felt that this is a big deal, they just chalk it up to _Oh he's a puppy, he was scared, he'll grow out of it_. I don't buy it and could barely sleep last night because I was just thinking of all the worse possible situations--like him biting a stranger, my nieces and nephews, or us. Once again, I feel like a horrible mother!

I know there are a lot of knowledgeable people around here who have had similar experiences and can offer some advice. Thank you in advance. This forum has been a God-send.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How long has he been with you? I personally think unless he has been with you over four weeks, you are rushing the introductions...
I don't believe in isolation, but until he gets used to you, your house, your immediate family I would not bring people in to see him. And I would personally have him in the crate for now, and introduce him to them, with you present and in control. I don't think a puppy that young who has not been socialized should be put on the floor and left to fend for himself...imagine how frightening it is for him at this point...JMHO...If he has no experience with young children, he has to learn slowly...young children are loud, rushing, and generally are not trustworthy with instructions...you need to be in control....again JMHO


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

This is still a very young puppy! I want to let you know that you should relax around him, because he does pick up on your fear. You are doing a great job, and I am positive that he will be a wonderful dog once he is getting used to all of this. I do not think that he had a bad first experience though. He was scared of your cousin and snapped at him, but at the end of the night he was playing with him.
I would try to introduce new people slowly, so he does not feel overwhelmed. 
Hang in there. You came to the right place for advice, and you seem to be a responsible person. He is lucky that you found him. 
Welcome to the forum
Silvia


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to weigh in on this one too. My puppy (Kipper) is about 6 1/2 mths old. He was very nippy and we constantly had to redirect him with a chew toy and tell him no bite. He has lost puppy teeth (about 6 mths) and the nippy/chewiness has calmed down considerably. This part is a phase and will hopefully pass BUT should be addressed every time his mouth is on you. Also I would suggest a trainer if you are truly worried about it. 
As far as the bite.... if he was sleeping that was probably from fear from being woken up suddenly. I know of several people on here whose pups do not like being bothered when they are sleeping, and Kipper has started to let us know to leave him alone if he is sleeping (I can pick him up but if DH or one of my children tries he growls at them and lets them know he wants to be left alone). Hang in there it gets better and easier I promise- with a lot of patience and lost sleep you will have a great companion.
Shelly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The positive thing to keep in mind is that he is still a wee baby and you have alot better chance of reprogramming him and resolving this problem than you would if it were an older dog with this issue.

It could've been protectiveness over food, toys, or even you..do you think it was a protective action or just flat out aggression?

Children seem to be in one ear and out the other when there is a cute puppy in the room, lol believe me, I have been through that and you cannot take your eyes off them for one second or they will try to pet or pick up the puppy, like moths to a flame..

I would just keep socializing and rewarding and praising the positive behavior and he'll come around. You have to let him know that biting, no matter what the reason is wrong. The putting them on their back and holding them firmly and telling them no in a deep stern voice seemed to work with Gucci when she had her puppy nipping issues. Ultimately, they only want to please you and will learn the correct behavior.

Kara


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Please remember he has no idea what is happening when people come toward him. Think how big they must look. I would be a little more careful with all the introductions. He has not had a happy life to this point so needs your reassurance and care about what is acceptable. Just keep up the good work. He will be fine in a few weeks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will have to agree about young children being excited, rushing, and wanting to touch a dog. 

In fact....every time we meet someone....they are always wanting to pet my boys on the head. And...Dexter and Jack do not like that! Can you imagine a big person coming toward you and putting a hand on top on your head if you were a small puppy? Smell is very important to dogs. 

Your puppy is very young and IMHO.... puppies and young children do not belong alone together.

When my grandson was here, I did not take my eyes off of Jack. Dexter pretty much ignored grandson. 

My grandson is wanting to play and Jack was wanting to play and my grandson was not use the the quick fast movements of Jack.

So, I had to teach my grandson "Back" while moving hands away, so Jack would back off. Also, had to keep reminding grandson no running because the boys would want to chase. 

If I were you....I would tend to hold the puppy when visitors are in the house and when everything has settled down, then let the puppy down and LET the puppy explore visitors. 

I have told visitors before to IGNORE the boys...which is very........hard to do, but once everything is calmed down and my visitors are talking and everything is ok...the boys are fine. BUT....if someone makes a quick move or noise....all bets are off!

Welcome to the forum! There is a wealth of information here, just ask away and we will try to answer.


----------



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

He is only 13 weeks, and I know he is just a baby. He was just so scared of this big new person coming at him, right when he woke up too. Kids just don't listen--I know, I am a teacher. :biggrin1: 

I think he bit him out of fear. He is not normally a mean puppy. He lets me pick him up and put his leash on him. We have lots of steps/ledges in our home, so I am constantly picking him up to get him from room to room because he is too little to do it himself. He was able to get up the 3 steps to our front door, though! He looks so cute as he hops up them, but he hasn't mastered going down yet because he keeps falling. :focus:

I guess I just shouldn't be too worried yet, huh? My sister wants to bring her kids over tomorrow, if they come I will make sure to be holding him so that he feels safe and I won't make him fend for himself. Everything I have read has said to invite people over in order to socialize the pup--am I really rushing things? I thought they need to meet all different kinds of people, especially at this age?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*It is going to be OK.*



Havanese0330 said:


> I guess I just shouldn't be too worried yet, huh? My sister wants to bring her kids over tomorrow, if they come I will make sure to be holding him so that he feels safe and I won't make him fend for himself. Everything I have read has said to invite people over in order to socialize the pup--am I really rushing things? I thought they need to meet all different kinds of people, especially at this age?


You are right to introduce him to new people and situations. Puppy kindergarten classes would be very helpful to him as well as to you and your DH. As soon as he's had the requisite vaccinations, I would get him to class.

He's just a baby, and he has only been with you a week. Of course he was frightened of the 11 year old stranger when left alone with him. It is a good sign that they played together later.

Puppies use their mouths to explore their world - and to defend themselves. I do not see this bite as aggression.

Many of the posters here are worry-warts. I admit to being one, too. It is OK, but try not to label yourself as a terrible mother, because it is not true. You are learning how to care for your new baby, one who has had disadvantages prior to and since birth.

It is not always easy to deal with a puppy, more so with a rescue. I have two. Despite the difficulties we have encountered, most of the time they are wonderful companions.

I expect it will get better with time and patience.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If he was asleep, it was just him waking up and seeing a strange person looming over him. You would do a startled jerk, too.

As long as his tail is up as he follows you around, you are good.

Sharp puppy teeth - talk to my hubby about that. We had a puppy who was about 10 weeks old. My hubby would play wrestle with him despite me scolding him. (You don't wrestle with border collies.) Anyway, 2 minutes later, Kit jumped up as the hubby was leaning down - wham!!! sharp puppy teeth meets chin. The hubby hadto go to the ER. No sympathy from me at all. It was his own fault. 

We did the lessons and taught Kit not to leap. He didn't know. He was just being a puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I definitely agree that you need to be socializing him as much as possible, BUT you CAN'T let him fend for himself... even with well-meaning adults, let alone children. Kodi had the best start in life possible, but I STILL supervised EVERY interaction he had with people when he was a baby, just because I wanted to make sure EVERY interaction with other people was a positive one. 

Your little guy didn't have the advantages of a great start in life. So he still needs the socialization that every puppy needs, but he needs even more careful, understanding handling to make up for that less-than-perfect start. Rescues can be incredibly rewarding, but you also have to expect more bumps in the road than with a puppy with a known background and good up-bringing. I'm sure with time to mature and your careful nurturing, he will grow up to be a delightful, well-balanced little dog!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with everyone's comments about socializing your puppy but I wouldn't be rushing it as much. I would give him a little time to adjust to his new surroundings without putting him on sensory overload. It's all so new to him. Do make sure you keep him under your supervision and feeling safe. The adjustment period just takes a little patience.

Children, no matter how well meaning, can be frightening for a little puppy because their movements can be erratic and appear threatening. Try to calm down and just get through the first few weeks. You'll get the hang of it, as will he.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're flooding him. Way too much close proximity to people. Let him approach people on his own. No one should approach him other than you and hubby . If this does not head in the right direction soon , I would get a professional for one on one. Once a dog draws blood it's time to get help. Sorry if I seem on the extreme , but most professionals will tell you this.


----------



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, Wrigley met my niece & nephew today (ages 6 & 4) and he was so good with them. When they arrived I was holding Wrigley so he could sniff everyone. This helped him tremendously! The kids were told not to make any fast movements, let Wrigley sniff them before petting him, and they fed him some yummy treats. I let my nephew fill his Kong and give it to him, then my niece wanted a turn...I think food is the way to his heart!

I'll admit, at first Wrigley was unsure of these "little" people, he barked a little, but slowly he came around and was playing with them, he even followed my nephew all around, tail up. Although, at one point, he got so excited that he was trying to hump everyone in sight, he tried that stuff with me last night, and we put a stop to it right away! I didn't even know young puppies knew how to do that! 

I guess humping is better than biting and drawing blood? :biggrin1: Regardless, I redirected his attention with a tennis ball.

In all seriousness, I am so glad this meeting went 200% better than the last meeting. Maybe he just prefers my family over DH's? ound:

Now Wrigley is wiped out and sleeping on his back right next to me on the couch.
I am so proud of my baby! He is learning how to be a dog, and I do think he is going to be just fine, just like you all suggested. I am such a typical first mother!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that this visit went so much better! He is really just adjusting to you right now so I would do a little less socialization until he feels more at home. It seems that after about two weeks they finally feel like they belong. That will give him more confidence, too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How's the pup doing?
We need more pictures! What did you name him?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!!!! It is wonderful that you have adopted a rescue. Rescue's come with more responsibility than pups that have been nutured in a loving environment. You need to go a bit slow, your pup needs to trust you and your husband and that will take a bit of time, the younger the puppy the less time for it to adjust, to feel save and know he/she is at home. You need to get your puppy use to human touch yours first. Do not let people pressure you. Dogs bite when frightened or stressed, small puppies can get stressed quickly, Your small puppy biting should not have happened and probably would not have if you were watching, so you are both going through a learning curve. Let a month or two go by before leaving your pup unsupervised with people who do not live in your home. When people come over let them visit for a minute and then put the pup away, in another room or a crate and do not let people bother your pup when in the crate or special place, it is very important that not only a small puppy but even older dogs need their own safe place to go off to. Just go slow and things will fall into place. Do look in to a puppy class but first of all let your pup get comfortable with you and hubby, after a short period (it always seems long at first) you will have a bond and from that point you can work on socialization and everything else. Best of luck and pictures we love pictures


----------

